# Red Bellied Pacus..



## LizKnockedIt

Hi, guys. :biggrin: I'm Liz, and I'm new to this board. I found Piranhas to be very interesting-- so I just go around and read all of these posts, even though I don't own any P's. :smile: Back to the topic at hand...

I got two Red Bellied Pacus about a week and two days ago. I bought them at about.. the size of a quarter. They are now 2 1/2 inches long. Is this normal? I think I may be over feeding them. I recently got a Pleco.. they get along, right? They peek up at him, and hover under his little Pleco tail, and look like they want to bite him. Maybe they do it while we're asleep? Hee. Anyway, that is all. You guys are welcome to give me as much Pacu advice/facts as you would like.


----------



## WebHostExpert

Welcome.
Pacus grow fast and get really big, really big over 2 feet.
They might eat the plecos may not.

MAD


----------



## ezlife

Hello Liz and welcome to the board.

Yes pacus can grow fast and large. At a lfs they have some that are 20+years old and they are HUGE, like almost 2 feet and live in a 4000 gallon aquarium.

But from what i heard pacus loose there agression as they get older, when they are younger than can be a little more aggressive. Also they are compatible with a lot of fish. Once i get my bigger tank running, i will get a foot long pacu to go with my arowanas and oscar. They can possibly be tank mates with RBs, etc. too. and plecos.

Keep in mind they will eat your plants, dig them up, etc. what size tank are they in now?


----------



## Innes

Welcome to the site, I am guessing you are fairly new to pacus, so here are some links you might find usefull.

Red belly pacu link
Black pacu link
Red belly pacu link 2


----------



## LizKnockedIt

I have the little suckers in a 75 gallon tank. They eat like pigs.. They're really active. They dart around quickly, also. I wanted some Ps but my mom's against them-- and they're illegal in the state of Nevada. People love to dump them in Lake Mead. I guess they can breed with Bass. Oh, and I love this smilie--









Thanks for the link.


----------



## FeederFish33

Welcome to the board liz.

That is normal that your pacus are growing so fast. They grow fast and get big. They can be spooky, and a big one can crash right through the side of your tank if startled. Your pleco should be fine, but expect the unexpected. I know guys should can keep their ps with every fish under the sun (you know who you are, Judazz) and others can even puts snails in their tanks. Be ready to up grade soon. A 2 foot fish would require AT THE LEAST 90 gallons. Remember that is not recommended but it can be done.

BTW, never in history has a bass and a piranha bred. The reason they are illegal is because when they are dumped in that Lake Mead of yours, the piranhas disrupt the ecosystem and kill everything. The bass, bluegill, catfish and such have never seen a fish like that before and do not know how to defend themselves.


----------



## LizKnockedIt

LMAO. I was just kidding about the breeding. I know that, I was just making a freaky point.


----------

